# Your favorite way to cook your deer meat!!!



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Well my dad has been really gettin into B.B.Qing so i was wondering what ways you can make deer steaks,hamburger mear, etc. include seasonings BBQ souses and any other ingrediant. 

Thanks for any help,
Matt


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fired backstraps.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Seasoned steaks or breaded steaks. I put it in chili or 1/2 in 1/2 with beef for tacos. Jerky is my favorite though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Like this.:thumbs_up


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

All of those sound good and look good i might have to try those Fryed backstraps


----------



## fordy (Sep 21, 2010)

marinated 24hours in Stubbs
grill over charcoal untill medium rare

or crockpot with beef stock, then poured all over garlic mashed potatos


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Like this.:thumbs_up
> View attachment 1179859
> View attachment 1179860


That looks delicious:tongue:


----------



## bowhunter-84 (Aug 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Like this.:thumbs_up
> View attachment 1179859
> View attachment 1179860




i know thats right!!!!


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

We are huge on deer burger helper at our house. Any of the cheesy types, the tomato based recipes aren't as good. Fast easy, and tastes amazing. 
Skillet fry a pound or two of straight deer burger, put in some pepper and onion salt, then cook just like the regular recipe on the box. Maybe mix in a can of green beans as well. Simple and awesome.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

little butter, s&p, and fry a nice rare steak.. its all good


----------



## slickfly (Jul 24, 2011)

We love the big deer steaks on the grill...MR with a little montreal steak spice.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Mmmhh im getten hungry just lisening to these.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

marinate in italian dressing and cherry whiskey for 24 hrs with montreal steak seasoning and grill over charcoal till med rare with some corn on the cob and some potatoes yummy i also make mongolian deer and fried rice


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

I make a foil pack. Wrap tenderloin in aluminum foil with onion peppers and hot green peppers and some butter and seosoning. I then put it on grill 20 minutes on one side flip and another 20 on second side. Nice and tender and juicy.


----------



## easttnarcher (Sep 4, 2011)

Grill backstraps and make some jerky.


----------



## goodnamespicked (Oct 26, 2006)

Smoked sausage- grind, mix sausage seaonings, add fresh pepper and sage, stuff homeade bags, roll in sugar cure, let sit for three days, baste bags in liquid smoke, then cold
Smoke in real smoker. Pretty tasty!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I personally love backstraps, what we generally do for a quick fix on that is we take the backstraps and filet them in half so they are pretty thin, then we put them in a zip-lock bag and put italian dressing in their and let it soak into the backstraps for probably and hour or so, then we put them on the grill for only about 3-4 minutes on each side. backstraps are usually overcooked so that's why we dont have them on the grill very long since they dont taste all that good overcooked, which is also the reason we filet them in half so they are thoroughly cooked for that short time they are on the grille.

we really like smoking the meat on a smoker or char-coal but it takes much more time to cook but goves it that real good smoky flavor.
my dad's also got a good recipe for smoked hog but I would have to look that one up in our recipe box so if anyone is interested in that one PM me if you want a really good recipe for smoking hog meat.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

easttnarcher said:


> Grill backstraps and make some jerky.


u cant get any better than that!
beef jerky is so good but it doesnt last long in our house lol!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

we did something like that last week, but we had some little jalapeno peppers in them and a thing of cheese over top of it and man were they good!


[email protected] said:


> Like this.:thumbs_up
> View attachment 1179859
> View attachment 1179860


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Marinate backstraps and tenderloins in Italian dressing for about a day, then grill them. Just about everything else gets ground to make chili, tacos, burgers, sloppy joes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't wait to try all these!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

same here man thanks guys


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Had some deer tacos last night from the muley I shot last week. That deer tasted just like beef.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanna kill a pig and do like the hawaiians do... dig a hole put coals and some logs wrap the hog in banana leaves and put her on the coals and cover her back up re dig the hole and whaa laaa it looks amazing definitley gonna have to try it...


----------

